# Du lịch ngoài nước > Nhà hàng >  Nhà hàng Seoul - Ganggang Sullai (Siheung Branch) - Du lịch Hàn Quốc

## hangnt

Nhà hàng hanu nổi tiếng này nằm phục vụ những món làm từ nguyên liệu tươi ngon và thịt bò Hàn Quốc. Hai món nổi tiếng nhất ở đây gồm có món đặc biệt dành cho bữa trưa và "Hanu Sullai Yangnyeom Gui (Thịt bò nướng tẩm gia vị)"

*ĐỊA CHỈ :*
Seoul Geumcheon-gu Siheung-dong 991-6

*LIÊN HỆ :*
- Số điện thoại Du lịch Hàn Quốc:
+82-2-1330
(Hàn, Anh, Nhật, Trung Quốc)
- Thông tin thêm:
+82-2-808-1888 
(Hàn Quốc, Trung Quốc)

*Ngày đóng cửa:*
Mở 365 ngày một năm

*Giờ làm việc:*
11:30 - 23:00

*Thực đơn:*
- Modum Gui (Thịt nướng thập cẩm): 24.300 won 
- Sullai Galbi (Sườn nướng tẩm gia vị): 19.800 won 
- Hanu Bulgogi (Bulgogi thịt bò Hàn Quốc): 12.000 won 
- Dwaeji Wang Galbi (Sườn lợn cao cấp): 10.800 won




*Đề nghị dành cho khách du lịch:*
- Modum Gui (Thịt nướng thập cẩm): 24.300 won 
- Sullai Galbi (Sườn nướng tẩm gia vị): 19.800 won 
- Bulgogi: 12.000 won

*Các khoản thuế:*
Bao gồm VAT

*Thẻ tín dụng:*
Chấp nhận

*Hỗ trợ cho người nước ngoài*
Tiếng Trung Quốc
*
Hút thuốc:*
40 chỗ







Nguồn: Tổng hợp

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo bạn có thể đăng ký *tour HÀ NỘI – SEOUL - ĐẢO CHEJU (6 ngày 5 đêm)* - *tour HA NOI - SEOUL - DAO CHEJU (6 ngay 5 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hàn Quốc* - *tour du lich Han Quoc*

Cùng khám phá *du lịch Hàn Quốc* - *du lich Han Quoc*

----------


## Amp21

Mình đang cần tìm 1 quán HQ
Cám ơn bạn nhé

----------


## nguyetnt

mình thick khẩu vị của món ăn HQ

----------


## lunas2

k bít quán nè có dc k nhỉ

----------


## andynguyen

Cảm ơn bạn đã chia sẻ nhé...

----------


## hoaban

Ở Việt Nam có nhà hàng nào chuyên về đồ HQ không nhỉ?

----------


## dung89

quán sạch đẹp vậy, nhìn món hấp dẫn quá

----------

